# Why can't I view thumbnail attachments?



## socalthreads (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello, is anyone else here having a problem viewing thumbnail attachments? If there are photos attached in a thread this is what I get:

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /vbseo.php on this server.

Can anyone tell me why? Thank you


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, I pm'ed an admin yesterday myself


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

If you guys need any help, let me know.
This is a most likely a server configuration issue.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

And the answer is???


----------



## Jegregg99 (Jun 17, 2018)

I've been having the same problem ever since visiting the site. I initially thought it might be a problem with IOS but it does the same on PC as well.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Its been going on for a while now.
I thought someone said they moved the site to a new hosting provider. If that is the case something is probably not configured on the server to allow the photo's to show up. 

Hopefully they get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi there! Sorry for the delayed reply. Amw is right - the issue with attachments is happening after our recent migration to Google Cloud. The tech team is aware of the issue and is looking into getting it resolved. In the meantime, apologies for the inconvenience. Hopefully everything will be back in working order soon.

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Along the same line- the pictures I posted to my item for sale are not visible, just an X in their place. See below


Is the migration causing this as well?


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

lkt1954 said:


> Along the same line- the pictures I posted to my item for sale are not visible, just an X in their place. See below
> 
> 
> Is the migration causing this as well?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Most likely. The issue with attachments not working is something we've seen on other sites that were moved to the cloud, so I'm sure that's what's going on here as well. 

We did expect to see some glitches along the way, so the migration team has been keeping track and are looking for a fix. It's a pretty complicated process! One of my colleagues has been offering a great analogy for this. He had read somewhere that changing servers is a bit like picking up an active Monopoly Board and trying to move it from one table to another - as careful as you are, some of the pieces are probably going to get knocked over or shuffled around a bit. In our case, we just need to find out how things have shifted so that our team can figure out how to put them back. Hopefully they will get everything back on track soon!

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## VS Test (Oct 22, 2018)

Testing.

I believe this is resolved.

 

*Bold*

Jeff M


----------

